# Sega Astro City Mini



## subcon959 (Aug 22, 2020)

The build quality in general is way better than the Neo Geo mini, however they didn't go with a 4:3 screen so there's a lot of wasted space within the bezel.

The lag is minimal so that's good, but I did notice some shimmer in (only) a couple games. Menu system is kinda crap but does the job.







The game list is mostly exciting because of Revenge of Death Adder, but there are a few other goodies..


Alex Kidd: The Lost Stars
Alien Storm
Alien Syndrome
Altered Beast
Arabian Fight
Bonanza Bros.
Columns
Columns II
Cotton
Crack Down
Cyber Police ESWAT
Dark Edge
Dottori Kun (Dot Race)
Fantasy Zone
Flicky
Gain Ground
Golden Axe
Golden Axe: Revenge of Death Adder
My Hero
Puyo Puyo
Puyo Puyo 2
Puzzle & Action: Ichidant-R
Puzzle & Action: Tant-R
Rad Mobile
Quartet 2
Scramble Spirits
Sega Ninja
Shadow Dancer
Shinobi
Sonic Boom
Space Harrier
Stack Columns
Thunder Force AC
Virtua Fighter
Wonder Boy
Wonder Boy in Monster Land
Wonder Boy III: Monster Lair 

Is anyone else going to grab one?


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Aug 23, 2020)

I deff want to pick one of these up.


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 25, 2020)

Draxxon said:


> I deff want to pick one of these up.


Did you see the stand and little stool accessory for it? It's a total rip off and should've been included in the price but looks amazing.


----------



## FR0ZN (Aug 25, 2020)

Damn I hope this chair is stable enough for my fat ass


----------



## Borgman2018 (Aug 25, 2020)

subcon959 said:


> Is anyone else going to grab one?



I'll do it if I can find it easily enough.



subcon959 said:


> The currently announced game list is only exciting because of Revenge of Death Adder



Well, at least it's not the nth re-re-re-re-re-re-release of Mega Drive games, finally some Sega arcade game.

I'm also excited for some other games like: Crack Down, ESWAT, Shadow Dancer, Alien Storm and Wonder Boy, I wish there also was Dynamite Dux.


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 25, 2020)

Borgman2018 said:


> I'm also excited for some other games like: Crack Down, ESWAT, Shadow Dancer, Alien Storm and Wonder Boy, I wish there also was Dynamite Dux.


I would like to see Strider and Turbo OutRun too.


----------



## Borgman2018 (Aug 26, 2020)

subcon959 said:


> I would like to see Strider and Turbo OutRun too.



Well, Strider is Capcom and Turbo Out Run would be hardly playable with a digital joystick (remember that it would be the original game, not a console conversion).

Although I agree about a re-release of Turbo Out Run in some form, it's becoming a forgotten game (like Daytona 2).


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 26, 2020)

Oops, always forget about Strider I played it to death on Megadrive.

I really wanted to see some love for Turbo Outrun though.


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 28, 2021)

They could've definitely added some form of Out Run to this as the digital stick is pretty good.. and they chose to include Rad Mobile.


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 30, 2021)

My "style kit" arrived and I have to say, this is now a seriously awesome mini system..


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 31, 2021)

A nice little benefit of getting the stand is you can easily mount a powerbank to the back to make it fully portable..


----------



## subcon959 (Apr 9, 2021)

I decided to put the little marquee on and it looks pretty cool.. I wonder if there's a way to get it to light up.


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 23, 2022)

A new vertical screen version is on the way.. with quite a nice list of games.




*Zaxxon*
*Action Fighter*
*Wrestle War*
*Desert Breaker*
*Raiden*
*Batsugun*
*Dogyuun*
*V-V / Grind Stormer*
*Same! Same! Same! / Fire Shark*
*Outzone*
*Tatsujin / Truxton*
*Tatsujin / Truxton II*
*Kingdom Grandprix*
*Armed Police Batrider*
*Battle Bakraid*
*Strikers 1945*
*Gunbird*
*Moon Cresta*
*Sengoku Ace*
*Cosmo Police Galivan*
*Sonic Wings*


----------



## Borgman2018 (Jan 24, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> I decided to put the little marquee on and it looks pretty cool.. I wonder if there's a way to get it to light up.



I think you could rig some 5V leds to be powered up by one of the USB ports on the back.


----------

